# which comedian to see live?



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i want to get tickets for a friends birthday to see a comedian..but i'm stuck for who?
Dara O'Briain makes me pee my pants when i've seen him on tv but tickets seem very hard to find at the mo..local to us anyway (surrey)
who's the funniest person you've ever seen live?

thanks
kj x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I loved Jenny Eclaire!


----------



## Audi (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark Lamarr was great much funnier that he is on the TV.

Ax


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Frankie Boyle! Does Mock the Week with Dara O'Brien - he is a misery, but funny. And we just watched a DVD of Dylan Moran, he was hilarious!



Rachel xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Eddie Izzard - side-splittingly funny (but rude!)


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Adam Hills or Michael McIntyre.

Best ever is Billy Connelly but don't think he's touring anytime soon.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I saw Lee Evans live a few years ago and he was fab so would definitely recommend.  I woud love to see Eddie Izzard live as have heard from my friend that he is fab too (and ditto Dylan Moran)    Have also watched several Bill Bailey DVD's and he makes me laugh too  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Jimmy Carr is fab- saw him for DH birthday is may and rebooked for his tour in nov- never laughed so hard in my life (think i nearly pee'd myself!  )

Dara looks fab too however missed him up here plus Frankie Boyle!

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for all the tips peeps
we tried to get eddie izzard tickets but they were £60 a ticket  as we were buying 4 i didnt think we could quite stretch to that 
so we've booked dylan moran for end nov..really lookin forward to it 

cheers

kj x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

keemjay said:


> we tried to get eddie izzard tickets but they were £60 a ticket  as we were buying 4 i didnt think we could quite stretch to that


  £60! Hmmm not surprised you didn't but them, shame though, he really was funny


----------

